# Pinarello Prince Fire pics



## k23435 (May 22, 2007)

Greetings to all


Whilst I have not been an active contributor to this forum, I have for some time been admiring the fantastic bicycles presented here. 

I am aware that there has been similar bicycles presented here before, but even with the risk of tautology, I thought to publish some pictures of my new Pinarello Prince for your viewing pleasure.

For the weight weenies, the total weight including everything (i.e. pedals, cages, Garmin etc) came to:

6.875kg with Bora Ultra Twos
7.265kg with Eurus

The frame is 56cm, with Super Record groupset. I am still testing various set-ups, and thus have not yet cut the steerer tube to its final height.

Attached some pictures:


----------



## k23435 (May 22, 2007)

With training wheels:


----------



## k23435 (May 22, 2007)

One more for the road (pun intended):


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Wow, that bike is delicious. Love the stem/handlebars.

Tell me about the Bora's. I am considering buying carbon tubulars and want to know if they feel that much better than aluminum clinchers.

Take care.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*nice!*

At the risk of sounding self serving...:wink: You have exquisite taste in bikes & colors. :thumbsup: 
Enjoy!


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

rhauft said:


> At the risk of sounding self serving...:wink: You have exquisite taste in bikes & colors. :thumbsup:
> Enjoy!


I completely agree. I don't even know why anyone makes bikes that ain't red!!


----------



## supp22 (Nov 27, 2008)

You are very blessed, that is beautiful


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Newton's law: All things being equal, red is always faster.


----------



## k23435 (May 22, 2007)

HazemBata said:


> Wow, that bike is delicious. Love the stem/handlebars.
> 
> Tell me about the Bora's. I am considering buying carbon tubulars and want to know if they feel that much better than aluminum clinchers.
> 
> Take care.


*HazemBata*

Thanks for your comments. I must admit that I am not much of an authority on carbon tubulars, as the Boras are my first ones. 

I have not yet raced with them, but so far, for me (a fun cyclist rather than a proper professional racer) they are a bit placebo - in all honesty, I am not sure if I would notice in a blind test (if there is such for cycling) the difference between these and a good quality normal rim tubulars of comparable weight. But as mentioned, I am not experienced on these, and I am sure better expertise exists on these forums.

Having said all of that, you must admit that the Boras go well with the red Prince frame. Moreover, they make me _feel_ faster.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

rhauft said:


> Newton's law: All things being equal, red is always faster.



surely you must mean red in combination with black and white, as in '08 team ltd, right?  

fastness aside, this bike is awesome. congratulations, k23435.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Excellent looking build.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 24, 2009)

I like Prince team 08 colour!
But your Prince very nice!


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome bike. Congratulation. Incidentally, if I were to get a prince, that would also be my preferred colour. Enjoy and happy cycling.


----------

